# Host for the October club meeting?



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

We don't have a host for the October meeting.

If you would like to host please let me know.

Thanks!
--Nikolay


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I think we should all just show up at Larry's house.

Cheryl


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

You can come back to my place if you like.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks Sang!

October meeting

--Nikolay


----------

